# Anxiety, going to the doctors, really tired.



## Anton (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, thought id drop an update with a few questions. I'm going to the doctor in 1.5 hours and i just know im going to have a panic attack because ive been shit lately, and when im sortof decided im going to have one it's just going to happen. So quite annoyed at that.

Anyways what i've been thinking about lately, that i for some reason never thought too much about before is that i get crazy tired when its sunny outside. I commonly get really tired and HAVE to sleep even though ive been sleeping alot. But especially when its sunny in the middle of the day i get crazy tired and have to sleep. Anyone else get that? I've had a bunch of blood tests and all that so they should of caught something blood related. But can anxiety do that? Coffee and exercise etc don't help. Just makes me more tired.


----------



## sugarskull (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm so used to sleeping during the day that whenever there's sunlight, I also get tired. My sleep pattern is completely opposite to what an average human sleeps. It's just conditioning. Let's say every night before you go to sleep, you hear three knocks (doesn't matter where they're from). Once you are used to it, whenever you hear three knocks, you will instantly get tired.
But if you aren't used to sleeping during the day, then I'm not quite sure what it is. Maybe you are just fatigued.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Anton said:


> Hey, thought id drop an update with a few questions. I'm going to the doctor in 1.5 hours and i just know im going to have a panic attack because ive been shit lately, and when im sortof decided im going to have one it's just going to happen. So quite annoyed at that.
> 
> Anyways what i've been thinking about lately, that i for some reason never thought too much about before is that i get crazy tired when its sunny outside. I commonly get really tired and HAVE to sleep even though ive been sleeping alot. But especially when its sunny in the middle of the day i get crazy tired and have to sleep. Anyone else get that? I've had a bunch of blood tests and all that so they should of caught something blood related. But can anxiety do that? Coffee and exercise etc don't help. Just makes me more tired.


Don't know about the sun making you sleeping. How did the doctor appointment go?


----------

